# What are the advantage / disadvantage of a wider board？



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

The only reason to get a wider board than you need would be for better float in powder. And if you're doing it just for that reason then you might as well get a tapered powder board.
Unless you're getting toe drag, keep it narrow.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Reede said:


> The only reason to get a wider board than you need would be for better float in powder. And if you're doing it just for that reason then you might as well get a tapered powder board.
> Unless you're getting toe drag, keep it narrow.


. 

The only real reasons to get a wider board would be to accommodate or your bigger foot. or to get a floaty power board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

Wider board floats better in deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep pow + harder to make turns, 
too narrow of boards for your feet = toe/heel drags dmg boots + fall or crash simple as it gets


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

TeamSR said it the best. It is only to accommodate people with big feet.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the feel of wider boards in the park but narrow boards spin faster because they're really responsive on the set up turn and spin initiation.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I was wondering if wider board will less forgiving with landing jumps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

I've always ridden a wide board.. i just got my new Custom V-Rocker 163 and its not a wide.. bindings are on and my toes will not drag at all.. however my back heel hangs off a little bit.. thinking this will be an issue? I've had to deal with toe drag before, but never heel... looks like unless i REALLY get on my heel edge it wont get to the snow.

Thoughts?


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

My first board was the GNU wide. With crappy Ride LX bindings.

THings i hated about it-
1) HEAVY
2) HEEL cramps all the time, probably because its heavy
3) Stiff, my feet would feel every bump

I am currently riding a K2www Rocker NOT WIDE with mission bindings. Although my rear toe-strap does come off, i need to adjust/check every time i go down a hill. (I used my new board once)

I probably need to adjust it, but the lightness, the noncrampingness makes my riding experience much better.

With my old Wide board, i couldn't make it down a crappy trail at Wyndam wit my heels cramping up.

Conclusion-
I rather check my bindings everytime, than to not finish a trail.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ckang008 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I was wondering if wider board will less forgiving with landing jumps.


Wider boards are easier to land with. Theres more surface area so it's more stable. If they were quicker edge to edge I'd ride a mid wide all the time.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

sounds great that it has better landing. I'll get the Trice for this season then


----------

